# Snowmobile trespassing



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

What do I need in order to prosecute snowmobilers for trespassing? They are running over the spruce tree seedlings that I planted last spring. Other than a general description of the sleds I can't see any type of license # on the hood even with my 10X binos.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Have you thought of trail cams in that area, or if you are around and hear them, a good tripod mounted video camera so you have some solid pics. Call the law and let them know your concerns. That is one call and report, take some video and then call again, there is incident number two. When you call, they will come out, ask about it being posted. if it is not, then post it AFTER they come, but do nto wait for another round of trespassing before reporting the issue.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Snowmobiles are easy just start walking on the path they leave behind. If that is not possible, then post the property, then do as stated, photograph and make reports.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Is your property posted? Are the seedlings you planted within the right-of-way of the road? Does you county allow snowmobiling within the unplowed right-of-way? This is going to be difficult without a snowmobile registration to locate the owner of the sleds. Are there designated snowmobile trails near your property?

The same trespass law for hunting is the same law with the same requirements for trespassing with snowmobiles.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

I would be sure and mark my trees with some orange ribbon, maybe put up a section of fence where they enter the property, and make sure you have it well posted. As others have said, it is hard to catch them in the act.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

By law it does not have to be posted. It is farm land and woods adjacent to farm land. http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(5b....aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-73102 It is no where near a road or right of way, they are 1/4-1/2 mile from the road. Is the ORV sticker the only form of Id they are required to have? I was looking for a large number on their hoods but I didn't see one.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Only the sticker is required on snowmobiles, no letters.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

That seems like it would make identifying them nearly impossible then.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

For me to run my sled I need a sticker on the side of it that is the registration sticker I think, and this one may have #'s that could be tracable, the second sticker is for the trails here in Michigan and is required for using any of the public snowmobile trails. I by the trail permit every year and the registration one every 3 years I think.


----------



## Daniel to Trey (Apr 18, 2018)

chevyjam2001 said:


> What do I need in order to prosecute snowmobilers for trespassing? They are running over the spruce tree seedlings that I planted last spring. Other than a general description of the sleds I can't see any type of license # on the hood even with my 10X binos.


Do not expect the DNR to do anything about it..... they are the LAZIEST ... I haf trail cam pictures and a name.. and he said they MAY GET to it .... He was a Otsego County employee ... He knew we were looking for him and he hid his sled on County property..I guess Officer Cherry of our local DNR didn't want to investigate a fellow government employee who has been warned about trespassing before..
Oldog


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Daniel to Trey said:


> Do not expect the DNR to do anything about it..... they are the LAZIEST ... I haf trail cam pictures and a name.. and he said they MAY GET to it .... He was a Otsego County employee ... He knew we were looking for him and he hid his sled on County property..I guess Officer Cherry of our local DNR didn't want to investigate a fellow government employee who has been warned about trespassing before..
> Oldog


This always makes me smile.
This is a 9 year old thread.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Daniel to Trey said:


> ........I guess Officer Cherry of our local DNR didn't want to investigate a fellow government employee who has been warned about trespassing before..
> Oldog


Next step would be to visit his supervisor and lay out your complaint. A visit would be better than a phone call. That is likely not convenient, but you do sound like you want this to stop.
Agree about this old thread being bumped up. Maybe a new thread next time.

L & O


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I put cinder blocks next to each of my spruce trees. You know, to hold the bucket of water with a hole in it I use to water the trees.


----------



## Daniel to Trey (Apr 18, 2018)

Daniel to Trey said:


> Do not expect the DNR to do anything about it..... they are the LAZIEST ... I haf trail cam pictures and a name.. and he said they MAY GET to it .... He was a Otsego County employee ... He knew we were looking for him and he hid his sled on County property..I guess Officer Cherry of our local DNR didn't want to investigate a fellow government employee who has been warned about trespassing before..
> Oldog





petronius said:


> This always makes me smile.
> This is a 9 year old thread.
> And it is as pertinent now as it was then downstate arsewhole snowmobilers need to be shot..


----------



## Daniel to Trey (Apr 18, 2018)

And it is as pertinent today as it was then ....the DNR won't let us take care of this situation because they say it's their jurisdiction ...if you ask me both the DNR and the downstate snowmobilers need their butt kicked to put them in their place..


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Daniel to Trey said:


> And it is as pertinent now as it was then downstate arsewhole snowmobilers need to be shot..


The arsewhole snowmobilers live up north too.


----------



## Daniel to Trey (Apr 18, 2018)

petronius said:


> The arsewhole snowmobilers live up north too.


I know I'm having one of my neighbors arrested by the end of the week.... My local DNR got moving after I wrote an email this morning to director Craegh


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

When I called the DNR about this problem on State Land that is closed to this they said to call the Fire Department as they responsible for the the area, trails. The Fire Department said to call the Police. The Police Department said you need to catch then in the act and and call it may take us awhile to come out. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

You guys must live in the wrong area


----------



## Daniel to Trey (Apr 18, 2018)

wpmisport said:


> When I called the DNR about this problem on State Land that is closed to this they said to call the Fire Department as they responsible for the the area, trails. The Fire Department said to call the Police. The Police Department said you need to catch then in the act and and call it may take us awhile to come out. Hope you have better luck.


----------

